# BALCONES DE CAJON DE MALTA



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Unas fotos bien cheveres que conseguí de los balcones de cajon de la isla de Malta, en el Mediterraneo.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

se parecen a los nuestros.............COPIONES!!!!!!!!!!!!! JA JA JA


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que lindos se ven! La ultima foto de el edificio de cuatro pisos con cada piso con balcones se ve espectacular. Balcones parecidos a los de Lima tambien se encuentran en el medio oriente...por ahora solo puedo especificar Egipto y Arabia Saudita.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

si, hablando en serio, debe de haber un vinculo entre nuestros balcones y lo de esa zona


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Influencia arabe...hay que recordar a las "tapadas".


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si pues... casi identicos a algunos balcones peruanos de la costa


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

q pintorescos se ven  hay q cuidar nuestros balcones limeños


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

santa cachucha......en 1 edificio tienen todos los balcones de lima!!!!


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

asu q bonitos como aca en Lima, wn la 2da foto parece q fuera una calle del centro, y hasta un solo edificio tiene muchos balcones me gusta mucho


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Definitivamente hay un vinculo entre nuestros balcones y los de Malta...al igual que los de el medio oriente...Malta es un país con muchisima influencia arabe...al igual que España. En ciudades como Toledo tambien se encuentran éste tipo de balcones de cajon. Los de países como Arabia Saudí exponen celosías primorosamente talladas asi como los del Torre Tagle, mientras los balcones españoles y malteses son mas simples y cuadrados...generalmente con mamparas de cristal.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

que cosa mas linda, me gustaria alguna vez poder verlos en directo; bastante parecidos a los nuestros!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Limaaa??? jaja.. wow.. a mi tb me encantaría poder ir a verlos :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonitos, aunque en Lima los Balcones tienen mejor tallado.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, que hermosos balcones !!!!! muy similares a los de aqui !!!!!!!!!! es un gran aporte J !!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

en tal caso es muy parecida a algunos balcones del callao

ejem: esa foto es del callao...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Muy similares los balcones de Lima-Callao con los de Malta, ese edificio con balcones es espectacular.


----------



## yusinas (Nov 28, 2005)

mmmm son claramente mediterraneos, sino me equivoco malta queda cerca de grecia y a la vez se ve una doble influencia de bohemia en la republica checa y del oriente proximo...


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Estas fotos de Malta me descontrolan*

Malta y Gibraltar son dos lugares que me tienen hechizado... no puedo explicar el por què,pero es la pura verdad..desde niño me siento hiper atraìdo por ambos lugares... 
Si,efectivamente los balcones de Malta son moriscos...por donde se les vea y tengan en cuenta que La Valetta,la capital de Malta,tuvo una historia medianamente parecida a nuestra querida Lima,sin ser Virreynato tuvo un status parecido y es una ciudad con mucha piedra,con fortines,con baluartes..hagan de cuenta que es una ciudad dentro de una especie de un inmenso Real Felipe... y sus balcones es herencia àrabe... por el clima mediterràneo que tiene cierto parecido al limeño en algunos aspectos y porque està a vuelo de pàjaro de Tùnez y de Libia... sumado a un fuerte catolicismo al estilo limeño colonial,comprenderàn que los balcones tienen un profundo significado... acosada por piratas y filibusteros... y de cuando en cuando por hordas turcas,comprenderàn que los balcones tambièn tenìan "la noble" funciòn de servir de mirillas... por donde se puede ver...pero no te pueden ver.... muy interesante la historia maltesa... sino,pregùntenle al Corto Maltès,gran y querido personaje de historieta... 
Dodi 
http://dodiperu.miblog.com 

pd : las fotos me descontrolan porque se me sube la bilirrubina de la emociòn...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ayap, ahora ya se la respuesta


----------

